# Brute Force 840 vs 2 2015 Outlander 1000's



## bruteforce840 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am new to posting but have been reading up for a while. Just thought I would let you guys know that I will be posting a video of an up hill race between my 840 w/ 28" laws vs my brothers xtp 1000 on the same tire and wheel setup and my fathers stock xp 1000 in the snow. Let's just say my brother wants more mods now. Lol


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

Where is the video!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Steve8511 said:


> Where is the video!!!


:agreed:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...lets see it


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Me want video. I was gonna say, an 840 kawie against a 1000 whatever - no contest. I watch these can am 1000 and polaris 1000 quads blow by me, but I believe that with some engine work and a vfj clutch, they'd be on the other end.Not that I need to go any faster, but it would be nice to be shining. I'm still OK with the 750 though, the last ride that I went out on, the guys with the 1000's stated that they were impressed that the brute and a 525 outlaw kept up.


----------



## bruteforce840 (Jan 29, 2015)

YouTube

well here is the video!! First edited video I have done. Not much footage to work with but definitely some good ones. The races are in the middle


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This is not a link to the video, just to You Tube. Go to the video, start it, right click on the screen, click Copy Video URL, then past it in a post here.


----------



## bruteforce840 (Jan 29, 2015)

Brute Force 840 vs Outlander 1000 - YouTube

Sorry about that. Here you go


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool...


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Very cool vid.....


----------



## bruteforce840 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks guys!! Can't wait to run it on dry ground. I am curious how they match up in a straight drag. I am still running stock cams and plan on upgrading them next year. But man what a difference in the big bore already!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks like good races, but how do you have an 840 and still running stock cams ?? Gotta have those to really see the power. Just hc pistons isn't gonna make that much difference.


----------



## McGilbery (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

**** with stock Cams ?! You put a hurten on them Can-am's..
A set of cams would make these guys go home and be too afraid to come out


----------



## bruteforce840 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, the story is I was away all summer playing baseball, and my brother used to drive a 750 brute force (has the orange 1000 in the video). His Brute was having some small issues so he asked to use mine which at the time i just bought brand new outlaw2's on bead locks, lift kit and snorkel. I said sure why not. Just don't break it. Well sure enough he blew the motor. We had a buddy that drowned his machine and they used mine to tow it back. Low and behold there was a long steep hill that he was hauling the quad up which actually took another friend on a Grizzly to help push the broken quad up at the same time it was getting towed. I think it was losing oil from the incline, and he stayed heavy on the throttle. The next ride they started my quad up and it was throwing out smoke like it was its job. We took it into a local shop and they said it needed to be rebuilt and quoted us at $3200.... We later went online to look at custom shops. So we sent it in to four stroke tech to get it rebuilt. And in the decision process, we decided to have him do a big bore kit on top of the rebuild considering we are already paying for the motor to be taken apart, we just have to pay for parts at that point. We were quoted a price to add in the cam and fuel injectors, but we were already over our budget at the time. (had clutch kit, programmer, radiator kit and replacements for some other small issues we wanted to take care of on the way). So I decided (knowing that I can always install the cam at a later time), since i have the clutch set up for the cammed bbk and the msd programmer to reset I'll be fine.....At the end of the day, I am very impressed with the power. I was concerned at first knowing that the cam is what opens up the real power. But after putting it up against the 1000's, this thing is super impressive. I had one day before the snow came to ride it on dry ground and I seriously can not keep the front wheels down. I was able to hit 20mph and pick the front wheels up on command. It feels like its tuned just right. I am still getting use to the new power, and by the time I do I will get the cam upgrade. lol


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

Dang that looks like fun!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome video!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## HoCho (Dec 9, 2013)

Just a little input from mine BF+ . We've ( my buddy) I'm to old to run it this fast. 
Have run two CanAms 1000 XMR'S 14,15 . And they are some of BADEST ATV's on the market.!!!!! I've spent a lot of $$$$$$$ on mine. You name it it's been done. All three running 30" tires. My tire's are MudderInLaws theirs Gorilla's. 
GPS
1000's 73MPH
BF+. 78MPH
And no, I'm not going to tell you what I'm running. I will tell you what it says on BF.750cc


----------



## bruteforce840 (Jan 29, 2015)

Brute force 840 - YouTube

Here is my first ride this fall before the snow fell. Couldn't resist breaking her in through some mud!! Also my brother's Outlander 1000 during its first week before he got his mods.


----------



## Deairio (Apr 15, 2020)

bruteforce840 said:


> Yeah, the story is I was away all summer playing baseball, and my brother used to drive a 750 brute force (has the orange 1000 in the video). His Brute was having some small issues so he asked to use mine which at the time i just bought brand new outlaw2's on bead locks, lift kit and snorkel. I said sure why not. Just don't break it. Well sure enough he blew the motor. We had a buddy that drowned his machine and they used mine to tow it back. Low and behold there was a long steep hill that he was hauling the quad up which actually took another friend on a Grizzly to help push the broken quad up at the same time it was getting towed. I think it was losing oil from the incline, and he stayed heavy on the throttle. The next ride they started my quad up and it was throwing out smoke like it was its job. We took it into a local shop and they said it needed to be rebuilt and quoted us at $3200.... We later went online to look at custom shops. So we sent it in to four stroke tech to get it rebuilt. And in the decision process, we decided to have him do a big bore kit on top of the rebuild considering we are already paying for the motor to be taken apart, we just have to pay for parts at that point. We were quoted a price to add in the cam and fuel injectors, but we were already over our budget at the time. (had clutch kit, programmer, radiator kit and replacements for some other small issues we wanted to take care of on the way). So I decided (knowing that I can always install the cam at a later time), since i have the clutch set up for the cammed bbk and the msd programmer to reset I'll be fine.....At the end of the day, I am very impressed with the power. I was concerned at first knowing that the cam is what opens up the real power. But after putting it up against the 1000's, this thing is super impressive. I had one day before the snow came to ride it on dry ground and I seriously can not keep the front wheels down. I was able to hit 20mph and pick the front wheels up on command. It feels like its tuned just right. I am still getting use to the new power, and by the time I do I will get the cam upgrade. lol


Im doing an 840 kit in mine now how and where did you get tuned and what kind of clutch kit


----------

